# New Shock Absorber recommendations



## kkspeed (Jul 7, 2004)

I have a 2000 Frontier 2WD King Cab with 63,000 miles and need to replace the shocks.
The truck seems to 'float' over bumps a lot more than my 90 & 97 Hardbody trucks did.

I want looking at the Tokico Trek Master R/T & KYB GR-2 shocks. I'm looking for an OEM ride or slightly stiffer.

Any recommendations based on experience?


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm happy with the Monroes that Sears sells. They're $16.49 each when they're on sale. That was last week BTW.


----------



## joefrontier (Apr 26, 2007)

kkspeed said:


> I have a 2000 Frontier 2WD King Cab with 63,000 miles and need to replace the shocks.
> The truck seems to 'float' over bumps a lot more than my 90 & 97 Hardbody trucks did.
> 
> I want looking at the Tokico Trek Master R/T & KYB GR-2 shocks. I'm looking for an OEM ride or slightly stiffer.
> ...


If you are looking for the oem ride, buy the oem shocks. You can go to Axle & Suspension :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: Frontier (D22U) 1998-2004 :: CourtesyParts.com

They run about 43$ for the fronts.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Or slightly stiffer than OEM ride, get the Monroes.


----------



## azrichter (Jul 14, 2007)

I obsessed on shocks for a 2000 2WD Frontier. I really wanted to buy Bilsteins, but needed to keep some cash for other issues. Offroad shop had Rancho RS5000s for $44 each.

I settled on Monroe Reflex shocks, partly because I was nervous about the Rancho ride being too stiff.

It rides fine---a bit firmer than OEM.

I was disappointed in the appearance of the Monroe's out of the box---they look mass-produced and cheap---rough metal cut my finger. Though the Ranchos are made by Monroe, they are a burlier, heavier built unit. The Bilsteins are obviously built to a higher standard---well-finished, sturdy, WELL-made.

If you hurry, you can buy 3, get one free from Rancho or Monroe. I wish I'd tried the Rancho, but I'm fairly satisfied with the Reflex. For $120 I got a set of 4 with some left over for a new stereo...


----------



## stevem5000 (Apr 16, 2003)

I put the Rancho 5000's on my 2000 fronty...all 4...I was a little dissapointed at first...I thought they were too soft...but after about 40,000 miles, I'm used to them...
So I guess they are ok...but I don;t a great shock...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I personally like the KYB G2's. They're not expensive, lifetime warranted, and ride well. KYB is also an OEM manufacturer for Nissan and makes many of the shocks and struts for Nissan, along with Tokico.


----------



## ediamiam (Jun 20, 2005)

2000 king cab. kybs and rear sway bar from suspensionconnections. that sway bar made a big difference.


----------



## mmiller2002 (Sep 29, 2006)

Is the Reflex one notch stiffer than the Monroe Sens-a-trac or MonroeMatic (or whatever its called?

Thanks



azrichter said:


> I obsessed on shocks for a 2000 2WD Frontier. I really wanted to buy Bilsteins, but needed to keep some cash for other issues. Offroad shop had Rancho RS5000s for $44 each.
> 
> I settled on Monroe Reflex shocks, partly because I was nervous about the Rancho ride being too stiff.
> 
> ...


----------

